
Ancient crocodiles walked on two legs like dinosaurs - finphil
https://phys.org/news/2020-06-ancient-crocodiles-legs-dinosaurs.html
======
mncharity
I saw a fun talk on crocs a few years back. It's not an area that gets much
research funding. One concept stuck with me...

Crocodilians used to come in a variety of sizes, including small. Now all
(adults) are large. There was a bottleneck, and the survivors use infrasound
for mating calls. Which is great for long-range rendezvous - elephants can
sing for kilometers. But crocs can't make their long-wavelength call if
they're too short. So they've been trapped large.

Brief:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIxl10Qvgw8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIxl10Qvgw8)
BBC Earth:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlLuC7257pc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlLuC7257pc)

~~~
finphil
Cool videos. Thanks for sharing.

